

Small regional conferences lead to deeper communities in tech-oriented people - MPSimmons
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2011/04/smaller.html

======
iends
Plug: One such small regional conference with a security bent happening in
Raleigh, NC is <http://www.carolinacon.org/> at the end of April.

~~~
MPSimmons
Cool, thanks for the tip!

------
jollyjerry
I especially liked the Ruby Hoedown, and Magic Ruby conferences because they
were free admission. All you had to do was convince your company to pay for
travel and lodging. The quality of talks and technical skills of people who
went to those conferences were definitely not lacking

------
willdawg
Getting to meet local peers and discuss tech & worklife issue = priceless

------
jboris
Small means more one on one contacts. Regional means Cheaper. A win-win.

